# Merdeka Coffee Roastery (Parnell)



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Merdeka Coffee began small in Indonesia and are now doing the same (beginning small!) in Auckland , NZ. While licensed to provide a range of food, the roastery is initially focusing on doing what is its core business- roasting Indonesian coffee for wholesale and retail demand- whilst also supplying the standard Flatwhites, shortblacks and Cap's over the counter through one of the Wega or Astoria machines on display.

More...


----------

